
Pattern Recognition Algorithm Recognizes When Drivers Are on the Phone - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/530036/pattern-recognition-algorithm-recognizes-when-drivers-are-on-the-phone/
======
fatjokes
or an app in the phone that prevents usage when in motion above a certain
speed

